# PTT- Lesson plans



## Dizzle (24 March 2010)

Im having problems where to start with writing lessons plans.

Does anyone have any links to sample ones they might have or know of?

I want to build a good sized portfolio of them but my mind is blank!


----------



## Kat (24 March 2010)

I don't have any links but one thing to think about is how you communicate with children. I have been really disappointed by the lack of skills many BHSPTC/BHSAIs demonstrate in dealing with children. 

For example asking them to make a change of rein through X, how do they know where x is? Do they even know the "names" of the letters or should you be using phonetics? Don't tell them to do rising trot without making sure they all understand that this is trotting with "up downs". Don't refer to their inside hand, or even their left hand without checking they know which one you mean. 

Do speak up and communicate in short clear sentances. 

For lesson ideas for kids things like grandmothers footsteps or traffic lights are good control games. Steering round barrels, poles wings etc is good too. Games that test their knowledge a bit too are good so instructions like, trot on if you are on a chestnut pony, halt if your pony has a breastplate on. 

For adults I'd pick an aim and work towards it depending upon their ability. Break down the exercise into four or so steps and after a ten minute warm up for horse and rider start with step one. 

For more capable adults you may need to be lead by them and their horse a bit more and be prepared to be quite flexible.


----------



## Dizzle (24 March 2010)

Hi, thanks thats really helpful. Not having had a childs lesson myself for a good 15 years you forget what its like. I forget just how much instruction you have to give children and practice makes perfect.

Trying to write a lesson plan on accurate downward transitions as we speak


----------



## Kat (24 March 2010)

I know what you mean! I only noticed it because I have been taking my nephew for lessons. It is very different to when I learnt. 

I was just astonished that they expect children as little as six to follow instructions that a non-horsey adult would struggle with! 

It wasn't so much the quality of the instruction as the quality of the communication and the ability to speak on a level with children. Although the ability to speak up wouldn't go a miss sometimes! 

WRT downwards transitions how about getting your ride to trot round the school large and perform a half halt at B and E as preparation for getting the downward transition balanced and accurate? You could then get them to do the half halt at the quarter marker and the transition to walk at B and E with an upwards transition at the next quarter marker. 

Depending upon the level of your pupils of course this might take the whole lesson and you might have to start by explaining the half halt!


----------



## RLD (24 March 2010)

If you have applied for your PTT you should have received a list of lesson topics. I think there were 8 (4 jumping 4 flat). In the exam you really don't get alot of time - a 30min lesson flies by especially when you are under pressure so make sure you are time effecient. 

I structured my lessons with a tack check/introduction, followed by a warm up and assessment. Then 2 or 3 exercises working on the topic, then finish with a cool down and de-breifing.

Don't be afraid to deviate from the plan if you have to, the examiner will stop you after the warm up and ask if you feel your plan is suitable or if anything needs to be adapted to suit the horses and riders in front of you.

Hope that helps!


----------



## teddyt (24 March 2010)

The BHS make me laugh! Lesson plans are all very well but when working with children and horses lessons dont always stick to a plan! Do they still insist on jackets for exams? I did my exams (in a jacket!) over ten years ago and ive not yet been on a yard where the staff all wear show jackets

What about this book?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Themed-Lesson-Plans-Riding-Instructors/dp/1872119891/ref=pd_cp_b_2


----------

